# No more Interceptor!



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I may be behind the news, but thought I would share what I just found out. The Interceptor plant closed. No more Interceptor. :foxes15: I forget what my vet said they were going to change everyone to because I was so aggravated, but it is one that is 25lbs or less. My vet says it is still OK, but I liked Interceptor because it was 10lbs or less. I caught wind of this on another forum and double checked with my vet. Thankfully my vet stocked up and I am getting a years worth for Lulu. It was time for her annual check for heart worms at the end of this month anyway.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, really? 
I just bought 4 packs of 6 last week, guess I'll be going for more.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Really? Why? I just bought two years worth a few weeks ago- of course here that translates to about 6 months worth


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Guess I need to call the vet and get a few boxes set aside for the girls. I loathe the idea of giving them stuff that is measured for up to 20 pounds when they are 3.5-4.0!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Guess I need to call the vet and get a few boxes set aside for the girls. I loathe the idea of giving them stuff that is measured for up to 20 pounds when they are 3.5-4.0!!



Sentinel is great too, and they have the 2lbs-10lbs option, plus it has flea control as a bonus.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Sentinel is great too, and they have the 2lbs-10lbs option, plus it has flea control as a bonus.


I'm glad to know this because I am like Karen. I will have enough for Lulu for a year, but I didn't know what I was going to do after that and what I was going to do for Gidget because she wasn't going to need more for 6 months.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

"Both sentinel and interceptor heartworm products have the ingredient 
Milbemycin Oxime to prevent heartworms and help control roundworm, 
whipworm and many hookworm infections as well. But sentinel has an 
additional ingredient, Lufenuron, to help control flea infestation too." 


I use Sentinel on our rescues and our dogs during the warmer months, 
never had a bad reaction and am happy with it. It is pricier than 
Interceptor though, but not by much.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm curious why you gals don't get, for example, the Sentinel or Interceptor chews for a dog's weight that equates to 3-4 of your Chi's all added together, and then simply third or quarter it with a razor blade? e.g. from one chew for a medium dog (Cocker) I'm currently getting all 3 x Chi pups covered for the month and saving myself an absolute bomb compared to if I just stuck to the Chi sized chews. 

Because there's that margin of 15-20kgs (or whatever it is), all 3 Chi's are adequately covered regardless of their weight differences & the "tolerance" before overdose danger is super, super high in any event. So, even a mathematically challenged dummy like me would be able to cope if they used their fingers, drew diagrams & minimally used a calculator b4 hurling it at the wall.

Of course, the company Rep will say, "No, no, you mustn't do that, we can't guarantee the mix is all the same through the chew" - what a load of bloody codswallop - do they really expect us to believe that an extruded scientifically mixed product has a bit more of one chemical up one end of the chew compared to the other? No way, they're simply trying to protect their stinking revenue $'s to ensure ppl with small dogs don't cheat the system because the different between a Chi's Chew and a St Bernard's Chew is only about <$2, but you could do how many Chi's - they must think we are so stupid!!!

Ever talked to a Science Diet Rep, "Oh but Madam, our food is by far and away the most superior available on the market today, I'd stake my firstborn on that!" Pfft, liars, liars, pants on fire in this greedy, greedy market of dog pharmaceutical eats dog pharmaceutical, no different to humans at the end of the day.

Same with the large pipettes of flea spot-on - Vet used to sell me the largest size & taught me to decanter the fluid into a specimen jar kept in the fridge whilst using a 1ml syringe to treat all dogs differently via quantity according to their weight.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> I'm curious why you gals don't get, for example, the Sentinel or Interceptor chews for a dog's size that takes in, say, 3-4 of your Chi's and then simply third or quarter it with a razor blade? e.g. from one chew for a medium dog (Cocker) I'm currently getting all 3 x Chi pups covered for the month and saving myself an absolute bomb compared to if I just stuck to the Chi sized chews.
> 
> Because there's that margin of 15-20kgs (or whatever it is), all 3 Chi's are adequately covered regardless of their weight & the "tolerance" before overdose danger is super, super high in any event so even a mathematically challenged dummy like me would be able to cope if they used their fingers, drew diagrams & used minimally came to terms with a calculator.
> 
> ...



You are one of the most opinionated ladies I have ever met!
I love you! hahaha :foxes251: Very true post, agree with every word.
However I still like my mini pills, lol. Even though I have in the past 
cut them successfully without problems. Advantage Multi can be split
too, my own vet recommended it, because the Basenji is a very sensitive
breed. Never had an issue with worms, fleas or ticks.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ey, I openly admit to being that LS - once I hit 50 I said to myself, "Self, you got to 50, amazing! Now, you've earned the right to say what you feel, when you feel and to hell with the consequences" - providing of course it's not malicious or deliberately hurtful (except to my evil, PITA step-mother), but I do call a spade a ruddy great shovel, I know. I'd give my left one to have one ounce of your sweetness and tactfulness.

So, back on track - the only thing that concerns me about Sentinel - and I've used it since it was first released here, is that it does nought for fleas they pick up at puppy park, off leash beach etc. so I always have a spot-on treatment in the fridge but, damn it, that's more chems going into their little blood streams. I may actually look into some naturopathic flea powders but have no faith in all that tea tree, emu oil et al mumbo jumbo! I have a violent allergy to fleas, hence I've never relied on the Aussie "snake oil" all natural products. I mean, really, "Emu Oil Pad Cream", give me a break, I don't moisturise myself, so they can just take a cement pill each & harden the heck up!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Di. 

A great natural flea repellent is garlic! Add a tiny bit a couple times per week to your pups' diet, eat some yourself too!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Ey, I openly admit to being that LS - once I hit 50 I said to myself, "Self, you got to 50, amazing! Now, you've earned the right to say what you feel, when you feel and to hell with the consequences" - providing of course it's not malicious or deliberately hurtful (except to my evil, PITA step-mother), but I do call a spade a ruddy great shovel, I know.


I only have to wait 2.5 more years! WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I only have to wait 2.5 more years! WOO-HOO!!!



Ahh the heck with waiting, let it all out now!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes this has frustrated me to no end. I have been trying to find something that I can use on my Sheltie as Shelties and Collies are sensitive to Ivermectin an ingredient in Heartgard so I cannot give them that. My vet is carrying Triflexis that kills Fleas as well as other worms and I just think that it is not only way expensive but also worries me to have a triple insectiside in it. I have always given my boys Interceptor and hate to try anything new quite frankly. BTW, I cant find Sentinel here but it still worries me with that much extra going into their bodies. I have also been reading articles about them not even needing it in cooler climates or during cooler weather in my area so I am going to stop giving during those months and have them tested and start back up in the warmer months. Mosquitos are horrible here! Heartworm Medication Part 1: Truths, Omissions and Profits


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

What about Heart Guard Plus? Is it any good? Once Iterceptor is all gone, what would be the next best thing to get?


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> I'm curious why you gals don't get, for example, the Sentinel or Interceptor chews for a dog's weight that equates to 3-4 of your Chi's all added together, and then simply third or quarter it with a razor blade? e.g. from one chew for a medium dog (Cocker) I'm currently getting all 3 x Chi pups covered for the month and saving myself an absolute bomb compared to if I just stuck to the Chi sized chews.
> 
> Because there's that margin of 15-20kgs (or whatever it is), all 3 Chi's are adequately covered regardless of their weight differences & the "tolerance" before overdose danger is super, super high in any event. So, even a mathematically challenged dummy like me would be able to cope if they used their fingers, drew diagrams & minimally used a calculator b4 hurling it at the wall.
> 
> ...


I know I don't post here often, but just wanted to let you know you are NOT supposed to split heartworm medicine up. Because it's not in there evenly; so one dog could be getting a piece that has NO medicine in it, and the other could be getting ALL of it. If that makes sense. So definitely not very safe or recommended. And I really don't think that's a way for the companies to make more money or anything (usually I would agree with you). But yeah, I wouldn't feel safe splitting them up. They also won't back you up if your dog gets heartworm. Heatguard, for example, pays for treatment if dog gets it while on the meds. They won't if they find out it's been being split.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

JacksonsMommy said:


> I know I don't post here often, but just wanted to let you know you are NOT supposed to split heartworm medicine up. Because it's not in there evenly; so one dog could be getting a piece that has NO medicine in it, and the other could be getting ALL of it. If that makes sense. So definitely not very safe or recommended. And I really don't think that's a way for the companies to make more money or anything (usually I would agree with you). But yeah, I wouldn't feel safe splitting them up. They also won't back you up if your dog gets heartworm. Heatguard, for example, pays for treatment if dog gets it while on the meds. They won't if they find out it's been being split.


Hi, can I ask how or where you got your info that "it's not in there evenly" in the tasty chew type products?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Hi, can I ask how or where you got your info that "it's not in there evenly" in the tasty chew type products?


What i believe they are saying is that one chew doesnt have the medication blended in evenly. So if you break it in half one side may have 75% medication and the other half may only have 25%. Splitting doesnt mean the medication will be distributed 50/50.

Thats what i got from it. Hope i explained that right lol


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, I know what they're saying, it's verbatim what the company Reps all say, I'm sure they're reading from the "Customer Service Telesales Manual". 

These people have probably never visited their own company's manufacturing plants and wouldn't have a clue how the tablets, chews, liquid drugs are manufactured in massive vats by robots during many different stages. Watch that pay TV doco made inside factories called "How It's Made", it's amazing.

I think of it as a cup cake - are the ingredients all evenly mixed t/out the cake - the answer is, of course, a resounding yes. Can ppl seriously believe that drugs are mixed in a haphazard way with a bit of this in that portion, and a bit of that in this portion - I think not! I have enough faith in the complex manufacturing & mixing process to continue to split large chews into smaller portions.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never split them before but i would think that it would be pretty evenly mixed. It like that show Undercover Boss. These ceo guys get to actually work in their own factories and the majority of them cant even make the products they sell. Its pathetic.

I actually whatch "How Its Made" my DVR is set to record it when ever it comes on  When ever i see something that was on that show i always point it out and say "i know how that was made!" We where out shooting paintballs and my brother got shot in his 'man part' with one, as he roled on the ground in pain, i stood over him and told him how that paintball was made. Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> and my brother got shot in his 'man part' with one, as he roled on the ground in pain, i stood over him and told him jow that paintball was made. Hahahahaha!!!


Oh LMAO until my sides hurt - and I bet he hung on your every word!


----------

